# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Your favorite weight gainer

## anderz

just wanna try some new gainers while im still on hwg900, what do you guys use?

----------


## anderz

*bump*

----------


## dwaynewade

n-large

----------


## pqow92

cytogainer cookies and cream...after the blender with a lil milk..it turns to alomost of a full court to drink..but it really worx...

----------


## pqow92

quart* hahha

----------


## nickrizz

heavyweight gainer 900 is the best i dont drink any other weight gainer

----------


## lcpl kill

n large 2 is the sh!t

----------


## nickrizz

Heavyweightgainer 900 just tastes like a fat persons drink the best chocolate protein ever.... I never really cared for the taste of N large 2

----------


## Squatman51

n large works pretty well

----------


## KrooC

i agree N-large2 only tried chocolate tho.. www.MuscleSurf.com is were i always bought from.. need something cheaper tho

----------


## Disciple

UP YOUR MASS.............nuff said. Good quality weight gainer only 1 gram of sugar per serving. Good carbs too low glycemic. The taste is all that great but definitly not bad tasting. It gets my vote. Only bad thing about it is that it is pretty expensive for only ab 5lbs anyone else know of a cheaper alternative thats low in sugar?

----------


## 1morerep

alot of food.

----------


## kalisko

mass tech is working for me im taking half the recommended dose  and ive put on 4lbs on in 6 days,but its not cheap.

----------


## jef

ON serious mass banana
nlarge 2
muscle tech...mass tech...doesn't taste as good as the 2 above

----------


## need2Bbig

Yea def up your mass! gerard dente let us at pitt sample his new flavor COOKIES AND CREAM, FANTASTIC! should be out for the new year.

----------


## Duster

Muscle juice!!!

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

cytoGainer - Chocolate caramel swirl

----------


## URMaster

Ive used N-large2 and Muscle Milks Cytogainer. I prefer Cytogainer because it has less sugar.

----------


## albino-rhino

I like N-Large 2

----------


## JMan06

in a weight gainer you looking for a lot of calories and protein content. Muscle Juice by ultimate nutrition is the best.

1000 calories per serving!!!!!!

----------


## kyjelly

Cytogainer all the mother ****ing way bitches!!!!!!!!!!!


Good shit

----------


## unvme9180

drinking vanilla cytogainer now. taste isnt cytogainers strong point. i prefer ON mass banana or vanilla.

----------


## Brazil

Im using ON pro gainer. Taste isnt bad 600 cals one scoop 55gs protein. 4 gs sugar 7 fat. I use it before workout for my calories cause I dont have alot of time in the morning

----------


## Air Walker

Cytogainer.

----------


## yungfaceb3

i've used the ever so popular Mass Tech and Cytogainers and i wasn't impressed. Muscle Juice by Ultimate Nutrition is the best way to go. At the expensive GNC its only like $28 for 20 servings (w/a gold card) and w/ milk it has 1300 calories..i add Peanut Butter which usually jacks it up to around 1700 calories. its about 65 grams of protein w/ milk and though Cytogainer has the same amount of protein it has almost only 50% of the calories of MJ and the biggest advantage of Muscle Juice is that it is a combination of whey, soy, casein, and sometimes even wheat proteins. It is extended release so it feeds your muscles for up to 6 hours and it has an excellent amino acid profile...it is by far..the best. You only need to take it once a day..and eat like an animal and you will b seeing daily caloric intake in the low to mid 3000's to even 4,000s...just what you need to pack on slabs of muscle.

----------


## powerlifter18

mhp up your mass

----------


## godkilla

weight gainers are garbage. i make my own "weight gainer" shake. usually consists of oats, pasteurized egg whites, flavoured whey, maybe some milk and/or a banana.

----------


## BladesOfBlood

> UP YOUR MASS.............nuff said. Good quality weight gainer only 1 gram of sugar per serving. Good carbs too low glycemic. The taste is all that great but definitly not bad tasting. It gets my vote. Only bad thing about it is that it is pretty expensive for only ab 5lbs anyone else know of a cheaper alternative thats low in sugar?


The best IMO - Worth every cent. Quality results.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

True Mass for sure

----------


## torontodude

I use Quick Mass

----------


## ShoBoat

Cyto Gainer Mint Chocolate Chip.... If I stop using it I will loose weight!!!

----------


## FRITZ BLITZ

Cyto Gainer Rockey Road is the only way. taste, gains, price, all good.

----------


## yungfaceb3

MUSCLE JUICE. = More Calories per serving than Cyto Gainer
MUSCLE JUICE. = More servings per container than Cyto Gainer
MUSCLE JUICE. = Far more affordable than Cyto Gainer
MUSCLE JUICE. = Superior protein blen of whey, casein, soy, and wheat proteins...ctyo gainer is only whey...

if you wanna gains size....it is proven that more calories = more gains and mixed proteins= more gains. 

Muscle JUICE also tastes better, digests better (as it feeds your muscles for six hours) and is better in every aspecty of a weight gainer. If you size them up on ....well..pretty much anything ..muscle juice is far superioe.

MUSCLE JUICE!!!!!!..and yes I have tried them both for extended periods of time. and muscle juice is wayy better

----------


## Diamonite

for real? i've never taken any weight gainer before. I do want the best producing one for the right price and then I can play with taste a bit. 

i'm sold on cyto gainer right now. it also has creatine in it's servings. which flavor is the best? not the most rich. but something i can have every day.


EDIT: tiny bit of homework.

cytogainer: 6lbs for 41$
muscle juice: 10.45lbs for 27$

CYTOGAINER
Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 4 Scoops (150 g)
Servings Per Container: 3.25lb: 10 & 6lb: 18

Amount Per Serving % Daily Value*
Calories 610 
Calories from Fat 35 
Total Fat 3.5 g 6%
Saturated Fat 2 g 10%
Cholesterol 100 mg 33%
Sodium 110 mg 5%
Potassium 395 mg 11%
Total Carbohydrate 84 g 28%
Dietary Fiber <1 g 2%
Sugars 5 g 
Protein 54 g 108%
Vitamin A 33%
Vitamin C 33%
Calcium 33%
Iron 33%
Vitamin D 33%
Vitamin E 33%
Thiamine 33%
Riboflavin 33%
Niacin 33%
Vitamin B6 33%
Folic Acid 33%
Vitamin B12 33%
Biotin 33%
Pantothenic Acid 33%
Phosphorus 33%
Iodine 33%
Magnesium 33%
Zinc 33%
Copper 33%
Chromium 100 mcg 83%

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Nutritional information varies slightly between flavors, but all are similar. 


MUSCLE JUICE
Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 4 Scoops (250 g)
Servings Per Container: 19

Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value*
Calories	990 
Calories from Fat	162 
Total Fat	18 g	28% 
Saturated Fat	17.9 g	90% 
Cholesterol	77 mg	26% 
Sodium	117 mg	5% 
Potassium	990 mg	28% 
Total Carbohydrates	152 g	51% 
Dietary Fiber	0 g	0% 
Sugars	60 g 
Protein	55 g	110% 
Vitamin A	47 IU	1% 
Calcium	375 mg	38% 
Iron	1.5 mg	8% 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

----------


## FRITZ BLITZ

I think it comes down to body type. I use cytogainer cuz it has less sugar than most and I get chubby if I go crazy with calories. I like to drink 2 shakes a day plus meals. If your body burns cals and suger super fast than go with a higher cal gainer but personaly I work construction and work out 2 hours a day and cytogainer gives me more than enough. the added creatine and massive vitamin profile takes the cake for what ive seen. as for price I get mine for $25 for 6lbs just google cytogainer for source. I wont nock high cal gainers cuz some of my slender friends did well with 6,000 cals a day but it depends on how fast your furnace burns fuel.

----------


## Amorphic

True Mass

----------


## yungfaceb3

yeah it is person dependent....of course. Muscle Juice has a bit more fat and has less vitamins and no creatine like cytogainer..but a I stated earlier it also has its benefits. It depends on the person...Agreed

----------


## Newguy4it

I like Muscle Juice, just my thought....


Thanks, Lance

----------


## admirals56

up your mass

----------


## MaGiCJNG

I like the looks of muscle juice but dont you guys think it has way too much sugar in it?

----------


## mikesportsguy22

It depends on whether you can afford the carbs or not like stated earlier.

What is the best tasting flavor of muscle juice?

----------


## admirals56

u could just use 2 more scoops of cytogainer and have the same amount of cals carbs and more protien

----------


## guinho

Reflex Instant Mass.. Good ratio of carbs/protein.. and the carbs are low glycemic index (oats)

Other good option is MHP Up Your Mass

----------


## ultra40

Whole milk
Cheesecake Jello Powder
Blueberry Juice
Honey 
Vanilla Weight gainer

= Simply F'ing Amazing

----------


## mike954

:BbJNkoelkast: best weight gainer is a big mac & a beer befor bed j/k

----------


## CitizenPump45

Champion Heavy Weight Gainer 900, chocolate flavor mixed with 2%. Excellent results and tastes fantastic too! Gained 30lbs in 3 months in high school using this and creatine. I am 6'5", an extremely hard gainer, and went from a super slim 174lbs to a lean and mean 205lbs in time for Nike Camp and Summer AAU ball. Awesome weight gainer. 

This is what works for me...I am now up to 260 lbs 8 years later, during which i took 3 years off from training, like an idiot :2ketten:

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

> I use Quick Mass


i bought some of this one time when the supp. store was out of the muscle juice a year ago. And, let me say... it's so bitter and gross i had to throw it back with my nose plugged like a little bitch. that said, i have no problem drinking 16eggs whites in one glass, or my girlfriends cooking, but chocolate quickmass is nasty A$$ sh|t... imo

----------


## highlighthits

cytogainer throw some milk in there and get ur calz up son!

----------


## ralf_snake

Universal Real Gains FOR THE WIN

----------


## Phate

> Universal Real Gains FOR THE WIN


i'm going with steak and potatos, or maybe turkey/stuffing/pie a la mode

----------


## IM708

Mass XXX isn't too bad.

----------


## FallenWyvern

I don't know about most of these sups, but I do know about Cytogainer and any others that use maltodextrin as carbs.

They are horrid. Might as well just eat sugar.

http://www.gleukos.com/downloads/pdf/Maltodextrin.pdf

----------


## FallenWyvern

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=373094
Best one right there.

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

tru mass, musle milk w. whole milk

----------


## mikeO

Guys, I use cytogainer and I have always got excellent results. Almost 40lbs in 3 months, first cycle. Whenever I look at a new weight gainer, I not only look at how many calories and protein per serving but also how large each serving is. For example, cytogainer is 610 calories and 54g of protein per 150g of powder. Muscle juice is 990 calories and 55g of protein per 250g of powder. Taking that into consideration, we can see that cytogainer is significantly more concentrated in terms of protein and a little bit more concentrated in terms of calories.

----------


## Grieday09

i just buy it 10 minute a go....its help in my past last year with same "ON" creatine MONO....I GAIN 5KG ....its good product to gain cause To put on weight you need to eat more calories then your body uses in the day. So if your still finding it hard to gain weight id stick on the serious mass.....em rit?

----------


## plasmajet_user

GNC mass xxx . There is some noticeable change in my body and gains a couple of pounds in 4 weeks.

----------


## Hate Being Small

Muscle juice for me

----------


## Machdiesel

MHP up your masss, does this mean it has 26g of glutamine???


Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 4 scoops
Servings Per Container: 7
Amount Per Serving
% Daily Value
Potassium	1718 mg 49 %
Vitamin D	0 109 %
Flavor	0 
Iron	0 56 %
Calcium	0 178 %
Vitamin A	0 70 %
Sugars	27 g 
Vitamin E	0 61 %
Total Carbohydrate	80 g 27 %
Vitamin C	0 60 %
Sodium	676 mg 28 %
Cholesterol	53 mg 21 %
Saturated Fat	21 g 103 %
Total Fat	27 g 42 %
Calories From Fat	243 
Calories	802 
Dietary Fiber	12 g 48 %
Protein	62 g 124 %
Biotin	0 60 %
Trans Fat	0 g 
Phosphorous	0 156 %
Thiamin	0 74 %
Riboflavin	0 113 %
Vitamin B6	0 69 %
Vitamin B12	0 96 %
Pantothenic Acid	0 78 %
Niacin	0 63 %
Folic Acid	0 60 %
Sodium	480 mg 20 %
Calories From Fat	99 
Dietary Fiber	12 g 48 %
Cholesterol	2 mg -1 %
Saturated Fat	3 g 13 %
Total Carbohydrate	58 g 19 %
Potassium	1020 mg 29 %
Total Fat	11 g 17 %
Trans Fat	0 g 
Phosphorous	0 112 %
Sugars	1 g 
Calcium	0 123 %
Biotin	0 60 %
Riboflavin	0 60 %
Vitamin B6	0 60 %
Thiamin	0 60 %
Vitamin B12	0 60 %
Pantothenic Acid	0 60 %
Niacin	0 60 %
Vitamin E	0 60 %
Vitamin D	0 60 %
Flavor	0 
Protein	46 g 92 %
Calories	510 
Vitamin C	0 60 %
Vitamin A	0 60 %
Folic Acid	0 60 %
Iron	0 55 %
Leucine	9521 mg 
Cysteine	1397 mg 
Tryptophan	1925 mg 
Threonine	4989 mg 
Serine	5637 mg 
Proline	8269 mg 
Phenylalanine	5769 mg 
Asparatic Acid	12245 mg 
Lysine	6921 mg 
Isoleucine	7005 mg 
Histidine	3165 mg 
Glutamine	26477 mg 
Arginine	7105 mg 
Alanine	4877 mg 
Glycine	4245 mg 
Methionine 2085 mg 
*percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.
Ingredients: MASS Load Carbohydrate Blend (Barley Oats Oat Fiber) PROBOLIC Amino Acid Enhanced Sustained Release Protein Matrix [Supro Soy Protein Isolate (with Calcium Phosphate And Lecithin) Calcium Caseinate Whey Protein Concentrate Leucine Isoleucine Valine] Safflower Oil Creamer [Safflower Oil Corn Syrup Solids Dipotassium Phosphate Mono and Diglycerides Sodium Caseinate (A Milk Derivative) Lecithin Natural Flavor Less Than 2% Silicon Dioxide (Anti Caking Agent) and Tocopherols (To Help Protect Flavor)] Cocoa Natural And Artificial Flavors Lipid Complex: Medium Chain Triglycerides Essential Fatty Acid Blend [Borage Seed Oil Powder (10% GLA) Conjugated Linoleic Acid (78% CLA) Evening Primrose Oil (4.8% GLA) Flaxseed Powder (8% ALA) ***** 3 Complex (7.5% EPA & DHA)] Gum Blend (Xanthan Gum Cellulose Gum Carrageenan) Silica Acesulfame Potassium Salt Vitamin Premix (Ascorbic Acid DLAlphaTocopheryl Acetate Retinyl Palmitate Niacinamide Calcium Pantothenate Cholecalciferol Pyridoxine Hydrochloride Riboflavin Thiamin Mononitrate Cyanocobalamin Folic Acid And Biotin) Sucralose Banaba Leaf Extract (Lagestroemia Speciosa).

*These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose treat cure or prevent any disease.

----------


## neloza

Ultimate nutrition Muscle Juice 2544

10.45 Lbs.	Cookies N Cream
Serving Size4Scoops(250g)
Servings Per Container19
Amount Per Serving In Water	% Daily Value*
Calories	1020 
Calories From Fat	150	
Total Fat	17g	26%
Saturated Fat	17g	85%
Trans Fat	0g	
Cholesterol	150mg	50%
Sodium	110mg	5%
Total Carbohydrates	162g	54%
Dietary Fiber	0g	0%
Sugars	60g	
Protein	55g	110%
Vitamin A 0%
Vitamin C 0%
Calcium 40%
Iron 8%
Typical Amino Acid Profile: Essential Amino Acids	
L-Leucine	6112mg	
L-Isoleucine	3548mg	
L-Valine	3417mg	
L-Lysine	5122mg	
L-Threonine	4187mg	
L-Methionine	1223mg	
L-Phenylalanine	1925mg	
L-Tryptophan	894mg	
Non-Essential Amino Acids	
L-Arginine	1485mg	
L-Aspartic Acid	6346mg	
L-Cystine	1300mg	
L-Alanine	2929mg	
L-Glutamic Acid	10973mg	
L-Glycine	1100mg	
L-Histidine	1011mg	
L-Proline	3548mg	
L-Serine	3039mg	
L-Tyrosine	1753mg	
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs
Other Ingredients
Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Premium Whey Protein Isolate, Calcium Caseinate, Egg White Albumin), Crystalline Fructose, Maltodextrin, Medium Chain Triglycerides, Chocolate Cookie Pieces*, Natural & Artificial Flavors, And Soy Lecithin.
*Chocolate Cookie Pieces Ingredients: Sugar, Enriched Flour (Wheat Flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamine Mononitrate [Vitamin B1], Riboflavin [Vitamin B2], Folic Acid), Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Cocoa (Processed With Alkali), High Fructose Corn Syrup, Baking Soda, Cornstarch, Salt, Soy Lecithin (Emulsifier), And Vanilla.
Contains Milk, Egg, Soy And Wheat.

----------


## Bullseye Forever

Ive tried them all,and i like Pro Complex Gainer from Optimum Nutrition,i like it cause it has less sugar and nearly all of the calories comes from the 7 different protein sources,not the carbs,and i always add a cup of steel rolled oats to my shake,increases protein and more calories,and good carbs.the only down side of it,it is exspensive

----------


## testomax

I started this new 1 about 3 weeks ago now,never heard it before. Its called GainBolic by Olymp. I was surprised at just how clean the gains have been compared to other weight gainers i have taken> So far its almost all hard mass.It contains creatine monohydrate,dextrose,whey and egg protein,simple and complex carbohydrates and taurine.
As far as clean gains go it is definately the best 1 i have been on. I have to say i do eat very cleanly on top of this

----------


## AbusedYam

n large

----------


## newbie222

I like inner armor, super thick, perhaps not to everyones liking...

One that I DO NOT like is UN's Iso Mass.

I bought a container, and I shit you not,it was full of hair. Yuck

----------


## brad1986

monster milk has to be my number one with cytogainer right behind it.

----------


## nguadagno

i like serious mass by ON, it worked pretty well, i took it once after breakfast before lunch and once before i went to bed, gained like 10 pounds on it, but, back then my diet was shit and i put on body fat with it for sure so i wonder what it would do with a good diet

----------


## Brandon12

food mmmm Great gains with food.
Tried alot of gainers, mutant mass, cytogainer, isogainer, quickmass, Honestly i could have just added simple sugars and complex carbs to my whey and had the same result.

----------


## UnderTheRose

I prefer Smart Gainer by IDS... Quality protein source and the carbs are from multiple sources. 28 serving per 10lbs for only like 40 american...The Cinnamon Vanilla and Strawberry/Banana Rock! Check out profile here... http://www.bodysbestsupplements.com/...smart%20gainer

----------

